# Clouds in aquarium in last 24 hours-. Please help



## Cloudy45Gallon (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi.

Well not clouds. But one BIG cloud. 

I have chiclids, and foam bubbler filters, and I do have live plants. 

I might have over fed them the last two days....but never had it cloud up like this. 

Picture attached.


My next step is to get some water clear additive and get another foam bubbler. 

But also with the live plants, is there something with the nitrogen? Or CO2? 

I have seen tanks with extra 'gas' pumped in, but don't know much about it. 

The 45 gallon used to look clear as glass.

I am new here, so excuse my basic question, and thanks in advance for any help!

Thank you!


----------



## pikabu (Aug 24, 2021)

You should clean your aquarium on a regular basis.

For pet care products anyone entrusted can visit our website: - *https://www.pikabu.com.au/*


----------

